# Eagle Sniper from China



## DiddleyDee

This is a superb top slot slingshot. Made from Ebony ( it's heavy and does not float...so probably is) and just fits the hand oh so comfortably. $US18.88 free delivery. Awesome. Put a double TBG 20mm to 10mm bandset on it and been loving it. New Zealand customs did open and inspect the package, I presume the scanners thought it was a firearm. I am so pleased, I ordered another  Available from AliExpress (search for Ebony Theraband)


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nice...


----------



## leon13

Looks classy
Cheerio


----------



## mr. green

That's a beauty. For $18.88 USD, good price too.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

Ebony ss like that for 20 bucks ? :O


----------



## DiddleyDee

JohnKrakatoa said:


> Ebony ss like that for 20 bucks ?


Yes I was sceptical too, but it sure is heavy and dense, maybe a new plastic 

But whatever it is, it looks and shoots great for under 20 bucks.


----------



## bigron

very very nice looking shooter


----------



## e~shot

Only one question is this ebony wood or ebony stain?


----------



## DiddleyDee

e~shot said:


> Only one question is this ebony wood or ebony stain?


Gave it a fork hit with hex nut, just for you  The inside wood is black, hard and dense. It IS a black hardwood "probably" Ebony, but I am no wood expert. Also the fork hit sanded out with a Dremel clean and smooth.

So... Ebony wood? in my opinion yes. Certainly NOT a stain.


----------



## davea

The ad. doesn't say, immitation ebony, so for the price, they are giving them away.

Even if its an ebony 'look', still great value.


----------



## oldmiser

I have seen that slingshot..good slingshot for the money...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## bigron

davea said:


> The ad. doesn't say, immitation ebony, so for the price, they are giving them away.
> 
> Even if its an ebony 'look', still great value.


could you post a link to this shooter please


----------



## stinger

And I just said..... "No more frames" Great.


----------



## wll

It looks like the fork space is pretty small from the figures on the net 2.8cm ? Is it pocketable for you ?

wll


----------



## DiddleyDee

bigron said:


> davea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ad. doesn't say, immitation ebony, so for the price, they are giving them away.
> 
> Even if its an ebony 'look', still great value.
> 
> 
> 
> could you post a link to this shooter please
Click to expand...

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Powerful-Theraband-Catapult-Ebony-Hunting-Slingshot-Ultra-Elastic-Rubber-Band-Sling-Shot-Shooter-Hunter-High-Grade/32304069725.html


----------



## DiddleyDee

wll said:


> It looks like the fork space is pretty small from the figures on the net 2.8cm ? Is it pocketable for you ?
> 
> wll


Extremely pocketable and the shape allows the bands to be wrapped around and the tension locks them in place, so no flapping rubber. Yes the gap is small and fork hits will happen unless you flip, so I treat it now like a PFS.


----------



## Metropolicity

I just ordered one and also one OTHER ebony slingshot, my personal Chinese slingshot grail, the left handed Mummy:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/free-shipping-model-mummy-High-grade-wooden-handle-slingshot-mummy-left-hand-slingshot-ebony-wood-handle/557470555.html


----------



## crypter27

That is one fine looking shooter!


----------



## fred45

I just went to the link and they are $50 now


----------



## Metropolicity

fred45 said:


> I just went to the link and they are $50 now


The one in the original post is still $18 the one j posted is $50.


----------



## bigron

this one looks like it can be held in either hand,or am i wrong i have been before


----------



## DiddleyDee

bigron said:


> this one looks like it can be held in either hand,or am i wrong i have been before


Yes, either hand.


----------



## DiddleyDee

wll said:


> It looks like the fork space is pretty small from the figures on the net 2.8cm ? Is it pocketable for you ?
> 
> wll


Here is a phone pic of it all wrapped for the pocket. It is quite narrow across the forks and slips in and out easily


----------



## stinger

Mine should be here any day! I'm pumped.........to.......ahhhhh.......hold it in my left hand...a lot. Months from being able to shoot still.


----------



## crypter27

cool





  








IMG 0549




__
crypter27


__
May 12, 2015


----------



## twang

i just went there myself and they are on sale 10% off 18 bucks (11 gbp)so like 16 bucks in ebony, they also do one in what they call rosewood for 13bucks 8 gbp. so I got 1 in ebony.


----------



## twang

ps the sale lasts for 2 days more


----------



## DiddleyDee

These are obviously handmade as I have three of them now. All have slight differences in the curves and one is a little thinner than the other two. All show high quality workmanship and I just love 'em. They sit in the hand unnoticed if you shoot instinctively/both eyes open. The first one I got had half a dozen or so fork hits until I learned to flip...duh.

I have them banded with double TBG 22mm tapered to 12mm shooting 7gm / 1/4 oz lead ball sinkers and M8 hex nuts. Steel cans do not stand a chance anymore, although I am getting a little tired of eating beans.

Top slots are the best/simplest method of band attachment in my opinion, no ties/tools needed.


----------



## truthornothing

twang said:


> ps the sale lasts for 2 days more


I saw this thread and ordered one. I had ordered a Hancock Target Sniper about a week prior so now I am curious to see which one makes it first. I ordered one of the polymer ones. They said it would be about 3 weeks Does anyone have any experience with Pocket Predator's delivery times. I'm anxious. I hadn't shot a slingshot since I was kid and picked up a Barnett Strike nine for kicks. I'd never been able to hit the broad side of a barn with a slingshot. I watched one of Mr. Harris's videos and now I am no sniper but I can hit cans at 20 feet now. I am hoping I will do better when the new frames get here


----------



## truthornothing

I received my slingshot today. I was very happy with it. I am a total slingshot newbie and have never shot anything but a through the fork. When I pulled the bands back for the first time however I was shocked. There wer several holes in the bands big holes. I tried to fire and shot and whack! hit the frame, another shot and bam to the frame. One more try and hit my hand so hard I have a major knot on it. It also totally cracked the wood where the bands attach. I would not recommend this for beginners. I put on another set of bands and tried flipping my wrist. I got the shot off fine. But no accuracy as I am not a flipper. I tried again and forgot to flip another shot to my finger. So I guess this is for flippers only. Its a shame because it is beautiful and well done. Maybe when I get more experienced I can try again


----------



## Metropolicity

Still waiting on mine.


----------



## twang

Mine came today.(15 days)think I might use toothpicks to jam in there.


----------



## truthornothing

The small pieces of surgical tubing held the bands in perfectly. I just had fork hits no matter what I did except for flipping that stopped them but that is not my usual way and my accuracy was out the window that way


----------



## Metropolicity

truthornothing said:


> I received my slingshot today. I was very happy with it. I am a total slingshot newbie and have never shot anything but a through the fork. When I pulled the bands back for the first time however I was shocked. There wer several holes in the bands big holes. I tried to fire and shot and whack! hit the frame, another shot and bam to the frame. One more try and hit my hand so hard I have a major knot on it. It also totally cracked the wood where the bands attach. I would not recommend this for beginners. I put on another set of bands and tried flipping my wrist. I got the shot off fine. But no accuracy as I am not a flipper. I tried again and forgot to flip another shot to my finger. So I guess this is for flippers only. Its a shame because it is beautiful and well done. Maybe when I get more experienced I can try again


It looks like a case of needing to twist the pouch to make sure it clears the forks, kind of like PFS style. Tweak or no tweak YMMV.


----------



## truthornothing

Metropolicity said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received my slingshot today. I was very happy with it. I am a total slingshot newbie and have never shot anything but a through the fork. When I pulled the bands back for the first time however I was shocked. There wer several holes in the bands big holes. I tried to fire and shot and whack! hit the frame, another shot and bam to the frame. One more try and hit my hand so hard I have a major knot on it. It also totally cracked the wood where the bands attach. I would not recommend this for beginners. I put on another set of bands and tried flipping my wrist. I got the shot off fine. But no accuracy as I am not a flipper. I tried again and forgot to flip another shot to my finger. So I guess this is for flippers only. Its a shame because it is beautiful and well done. Maybe when I get more experienced I can try again
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a case of needing to twist the pouch to make sure it clears the forks, kind of like PFS style. Tweak or no tweak YMMV.
Click to expand...

Does that work for gangsta style shooting ?


----------



## Metropolicity

truthornothing said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received my slingshot today. I was very happy with it. I am a total slingshot newbie and have never shot anything but a through the fork. When I pulled the bands back for the first time however I was shocked. There wer several holes in the bands big holes. I tried to fire and shot and whack! hit the frame, another shot and bam to the frame. One more try and hit my hand so hard I have a major knot on it. It also totally cracked the wood where the bands attach. I would not recommend this for beginners. I put on another set of bands and tried flipping my wrist. I got the shot off fine. But no accuracy as I am not a flipper. I tried again and forgot to flip another shot to my finger. So I guess this is for flippers only. Its a shame because it is beautiful and well done. Maybe when I get more experienced I can try again
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a case of needing to twist the pouch to make sure it clears the forks, kind of like PFS style. Tweak or no tweak YMMV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that work for gangsta style shooting ?
Click to expand...

Yup. Works very well.


----------



## truthornothing

Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a try


----------



## wombat

truthornothing said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received my slingshot today. I was very happy with it. I am a total slingshot newbie and have never shot anything but a through the fork. When I pulled the bands back for the first time however I was shocked. There wer several holes in the bands big holes. I tried to fire and shot and whack! hit the frame, another shot and bam to the frame. One more try and hit my hand so hard I have a major knot on it. It also totally cracked the wood where the bands attach. I would not recommend this for beginners. I put on another set of bands and tried flipping my wrist. I got the shot off fine. But no accuracy as I am not a flipper. I tried again and forgot to flip another shot to my finger. So I guess this is for flippers only. Its a shame because it is beautiful and well done. Maybe when I get more experienced I can try again
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a case of needing to twist the pouch to make sure it clears the forks, kind of like PFS style. Tweak or no tweak YMMV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that work for gangsta style shooting ?
Click to expand...

It looks to be similar in size to my "JPS". I shoot it gangster and a twist of the pouch definitely helps.


----------



## truthornothing

I would just like to report that the vendor rapidly and without question rectified my band issue. I would recommend this vendor. I was afraid since it was China it would be trouble. The customer service was fast and efficient


----------



## stinger

I got one I'm wanting to trade some tube sets for. I shoot 3/8 steel and want some single tubes, looped tubes of varying strengths to try out. I can even supply pouches if that's an issue. Very solid, very cool shooter. Just not for me. PM me for trade.


----------



## Metropolicity

stinger said:


> I got one I'm wanting to trade some tube sets for. I shoot 3/8 steel and want some single tubes, looped tubes of varying strengths to try out. I can even supply pouches if that's an issue. Very solid, very cool shooter. Just not for me. PM me for trade.


I might be able to hook you up.


----------



## JonM

Mine came today & I have to say that it melts into my hand. The bands that come with it are light & zippy compared to TBG. Well worth less than $20 & one of my new favorites to shoot.


----------



## twang

twang said:


> i just went there myself and they are on sale 10% off 18 bucks (11 gbp)so like 16 bucks in ebony, they also do one in what they call rosewood for 13bucks 8 gbp. so I got 1 in ebony.


well the wood is constant in colour as I fork hit mine and took a corner off.doesn't affect function.


----------



## truthornothing

JonM said:


> Mine came today & I have to say that it melts into my hand. The bands that come with it are light & zippy compared to TBG. Well worth less than $20 & one of my new favorites to shoot.


I got my replacement one and band set/ I am so frustrated.The first bandset was bad and the vendor was very attentive and sent new ones pronto, 5 shots and the pouch tore. I am a slingshot newbie this one is hard for me to shoot, though I am getting better.I cannot decide whether to get some new bands and keep it or trade it for something easier to shoot. Who would be a good source for bands. I have been shooting 1/4 with this and a 3/8 had hit has be scared to go higher lol


----------



## Benis

I'm new to slingshots and i decided to buy this one. I bought 4 sets of bands at simple-shot.com. I matched the ammo with the bands and bought 200 pieces of .44" lead balls, The cheapest i could find in my country was 0.18 USD per ball. I went with "+P, TBG, Large, Double layer" bands.

If i understand it correctly i should twist the pouch to avoid fork hits. Let's see if this hobby is something for me!! :wave:


----------



## Chuck Daehler

I wouldn't worry much what wood it is...it's a gorgeous piece selling for a fraction of what one of similar structure would sell for in G7 countries. If I could get one I would. Ambidextrous too and I like the top slot concept although I haven't made one (yet). The Chinese are sure getting tuned in to slingshots. You should have been sly and entered it in the SSOTM contest.


----------



## Lacumo

After going through this thread, I was enthusiastic and went to buy one. They didn't offer PayPal, and expected me to cough up a CC number along with the security code. I don't think so.


----------



## Tube_Shooter

Lacumo said:


> After going through this thread, I was enthusiastic and went to buy one. They didn't offer PayPal, and expected me to cough up a CC number along with the security code. I don't think so.


That is how you pay on aliexpress and aliexpress keep the money until you receive the item only then does the seller get paid,I've used them many times with no problem at all.Word of advice though make sure item is in stock (contact the seller) before paying as it may take several days before you get a refund.


----------



## truthornothing

I've used ali express numerous times with no issue


----------



## Lacumo

Thanks for the inputs, but I'm still going to pass for a couple reasons---

1-I've got enough commercially made frames. The time for me to stop diddling around and start making my own customs has arrived (some time ago, actually);

2-This may seem like an off-the-wall thing, but... Aliexpress.com and Alibaba.com are the twin global marketing distribution streams for all kinds of fakes, counterfeits, knockoffs and copies. This bothers me, because IMO it indicates a defective (or no) corporate ethic or moral compass. I managed to go as far as giving my CC info to PP, but I'm not giving it to a financial arm of the biggest marketers of fakes, counterfeits, knockoffs and copies in the world today. Call me paranoid, late for dinner or anything else, but I just don't have an adequate level of comfort and confidence to do that.

And now --- back to our regularly scheduled programming... The frame this thread is about does look like a nice one at a really good price. I wish they had what I considered to be an acceptable payment mode because I would've liked to get one.


----------

